# Pot call adhesive question



## Schroedc (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm getting ready to build my first ever pot call and I've got everything I need except for the goop to stick it all together.

What should I be using to install the glass and slate?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 17, 2016)

goop... lol

or e6000. I use e6000 but a lot of guys use goop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 17, 2016)

I just bought e6000....after searching all over to see what the majority of call makers use.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 17, 2016)

Oh....and get the tips to go with it. For a controlled amount....


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 17, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0141MQQCI/ref=ya_st_dp_summary

Those things....


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Apr 17, 2016)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/ideal-instruments-3cc-luer-lock-syringe?cm_vc=-10005

I use these and cut the "shield/lock" away at the nozzle where the glue comes out. If you look at one you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 17, 2016)

When I used goop, I went to the pharmacy and got free syringes. Now that I use e6000 I don't use syringes

Reactions: Like 1


----------

